# Another Newbie



## Kwatchi (Jun 22, 2009)

I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Jim and I'm from Rochester NY. I just bought a 2008 Outback BHQ last year and just found this site, WOW!. We travel the Northern border of NY mostly but I'm familiar with the ADK's as well. We camp at least twice a month throught the summer and the unit doubles as my deer camp in the fall. There's an awesome amount of priceless information on this site and I'm exciting to get to know some fellow owners.


----------



## Kwatchi (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok well here's my first dumb question, my unit say "outback" across the front, but i think some of the papers say "cougar outback", is this a SOB or am I an outbacker?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELL WELCOME TO THE BEST FORUM ON THE WEB.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Kwatchi said:


> Ok well here's my first dumb question, my unit say "outback" across the front, but i think some of the papers say "cougar outback", is this a SOB or am I an outbacker?


Jim,
Keystone makes a Cougar and the Outback, but it is two different TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome on board! You will love the group!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi there, East coast cousin!


----------



## daisey_dukes (Jun 16, 2008)

Howdy, from another Rochester, NY member.Love the ADK's! Eighth Lake is our fav.Dry camp every year for 9 days! Sad to say ours is "for sale" because we are moving,but we might take it with us.We love our 06 25rss! This sight is awesome.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome. Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Kwatchi said:


> Ok well here's my first dumb question, my unit say "outback" across the front, but i think some of the papers say "cougar outback", is this a SOB or am I an outbacker?


Welcome to Outbackers









As for which TT you have post a picture and we might be able to identify it
















BTW their is no dumb question's on this site









Ed


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Ok well here's my first dumb question, my unit say "outback" across the front, but i think some of the papers say "cougar outback", is this a SOB or am I an outbacker?


Jim,
Keystone makes a Cougar and the Outback, but it is two different TT.
[/quote]

BTW Jim, there is no dumb questions!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwatchi (Jun 22, 2009)

OK got home and looked at my outback, its a 30 QBHS LE!!!!! Sorry but thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND ENJOY!!


----------

